# Santander new parking area



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

There is currently a new parking area for 25 vans being set up or maybe ready by now.
I attach a link ( I hope it works)

http://santander.es/content/santander-tendra-partir-junio-area-autocaravanas-junto-parque-llamas


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good to know Bill, thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Bill.

Its on CC-Infos...

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/cci.php?numero=28986

Might have got it wrong but first comment says its for daytime parking only?

_*"Aire de stationnement réservée aux camping cars. Ouvert à l'été 2017, selon les informations municipales. Il est seulement destiné à se garer le jour, pas la nuit. Les mots du maire : « Selon le maire, il est possible aux camping-cars, sans concours au camping de passer la nuit, alors que les occupants font du tourisme dans la ville, manger ou faire du shopping."*_

Google translate...

_*"Parking area reserved for campers. Opened in the summer of 2017, according to municipal information. It is only intended to park the day, not at night. The words of the mayor: According to the mayor, it is possible for campers, without contest at the campsite to spend the night, while the occupants make sightseeing in the city, eat or shop."*_

It is, however in the CC-Infos category for overnight parking. 

I guess all will become clear once its established.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> Thanks Bill.
> 
> Its on CC-Infos...
> 
> ...


Well it cnnot be their mistaken translation, since they are a French based database, can it? Nor yours, with which I agree.

Of course, maybe the Maire's statement may be for campsite owners' consumption and that the on-site info is different and a CC-infos contributor has seen the on-site info. 'Perfidious' some French:wink2:

Geoff


----------

